# Looking for Answers (31 year old, male, possible hypothyroidism)



## cjgrode (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry in advance for the long post but could really use some help or advice as I am running out of options.

I am a 31 year old active (above average shape) male that has had the following symptoms for over 4 years (ranked in order of severity):

1. Extreme Fatigue/Lethargy
2. Cold Hands/Feet/Lower Legs
3. Muscle Stiffness and Joint Pain
4. Brain Fog (short term memory)
5. Random Muscle Twitches

I went to my first doctor in May 2012 complaining of the above symptoms. My doctor did a full metabolic panel (including TSH) and all results were deemed OK (TSH results below).

TSH - 0.34 - 5.60 u[iU]/mL
5/12 - 1.59
3/13 - 2.05
8/15 - 1.59
2/16 - 1.67
6/16 - 0.97

I had subsequent full metabolic panels on the same above dates in addition to the TSH testing and none of the results were flagged. The problem is that my symptoms have continued to get worse over the last couple years. My twin boys were born on 11/21/13 and one of them was diagnosed with congenital hypothyroidism (he is doing amazing) at birth and will most likely be on Levothyroxine (sp) for life. My mom also has Graves Disease (hyperthyroidism).

I finally decided to switch doctors in 2016 and have done more testing to try and figure out what is causing my symptoms. My new doctor thinks an autoimmune disease but nothing conclusive. However, about 2 weeks ago I went to get my hair cut and my barber noticed the back of my head (neckline) was thinning. She told me to go to my doctor as she had another client with similar symptoms as mine that ended up having thyroid issues. So today I had a full thyroid screen done and got the below results:

Thyroid Screen (Reflex FT4 if TSH <.34 or >4.5)
TSH - 0.97 (0.34 - 5.60 u[iU]/mL)
Free T3 - 2.98 (2.50 - 3.90 pg/mL)
Thyroxine Free - 0.71 (0.61 - 1.12 ng/dL)

My new doctor said my ranges are all normal for the above results. However, after doing research online I believe that both my TSH and T4 are low which could indicate hypothyroidism. Can anyone offer some advice or point my in the right direction.

**As soon as I added the thinning hair to the above symptoms thyroid seemed to be the main culprit. I was really hoping I would hear that I had a thyroid problem so I could start treatment and get to feeling better. I cant believe I was actually disappointed today when I was told everything was "normal".


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Actually, both your FT3 and your FT4 are low. But what's weird is your TSH is low, too, and we don't usually see that with low Frees (usually when the Frees are low, the TSH is high). I wonder if you've got some thyroid antibodies going on? Would your doctor be open to a thyroid antibody panel? They usually include TPO Ab, TrAb, TSI, etc.


----------



## cjgrode (Jun 20, 2016)

Jenny thanks for the reply. I could absolutely ask about the thyroid panel. My understanding was at 2.98 my free t3 was normal? Is it considered low?

I did just get referred to an endo but they are booked out until the end of September


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

I would ask your gp if he would be willing to do the tests.

Free t3 and free t4 can be normal on a lab result, but typically we feel our best when it is at the three quarter mark in the rang. As Jenny commented, with lower ft3 and ft4 the exp citation would be higher tsh.

You symptoms sound classic to me, but the numbers are odd. Any hair loss on arms and legs? I'm bald, but it is clearly genetic in my case. My arms and legs were the clear indication (lol, after I knew what to look for)

Edit: what's your cholesterol like. Did they test iron, vitamin d, or creatin kinase?


----------



## cjgrode (Jun 20, 2016)

WhatHappened said:


> I would ask your gp if he would be willing to do the tests.
> 
> Free t3 and free t4 can be normal on a lab result, but typically we feel our best when it is at the three quarter mark in the rang. As Jenny commented, with lower ft3 and ft4 the exp citation would be higher tsh.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I've had full metabolic panels twice per year for the last 3 years. Cholesterol along with everything else has always been normal but vitamin d was low every time until this year. I've been taking vitamin d in liquid form over the last year or so. The only thing checked separately was my testosterone which was low-normal in three tests.

I have not gotten a thyroid antibodies test. Is it possible to have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis with low tsh, free t3 and t4?

Also if you read the bottom part of my post the main reason I got my thyroid checked is because my barber notched thinning hair in my neckline which she said is not normal spot to start going bald.


----------



## cjgrode (Jun 20, 2016)

So I decided to upload my full metabolic panels and testosterone results. In addition, my C-Reactive protein was taken once this year. Those results are below and seem high.

CRP - 9.7 (0.0 - 10.0 mg/L)

CBC Auto - https://www.dropbox.com/s/2xvblpcvbw7b9cm/cbc_auto.pdf?dl=0

Lipid Panel - https://www.dropbox.com/s/4epg1gpk84xuk8v/lipid_panel.pdf?dl=0

Metabolic Panel - https://www.dropbox.com/s/joefk43ab6x768t/metabolic_panel.pdf?dl=0

Vitamin D - https://www.dropbox.com/s/eavdwrpeliua3zz/vit_d.pdf?dl=0


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had your testosterone tested? Low testosterone can mimic thyroid conditions and can also cause wonky numbers that don't add up.

I would also ask for thyroid antibodies. If you have them, you can reasonably conclude you have something going on with your thyroid. If not, you might want to look at other issues, like low testosterone.


----------



## cjgrode (Jun 20, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Have you had your testosterone tested? Low testosterone can mimic thyroid conditions and can also cause wonky numbers that don't add up.
> 
> I would also ask for thyroid antibodies. If you have them, you can reasonably conclude you have something going on with your thyroid. If not, you might want to look at other issues, like low testosterone.


I have had testosterone checked recently. The results are below:

2/16 - 3.8 ng/ml (1.8 - 7.8 ng/ml)


----------



## cjgrode (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I guess I am stuck for the next little bit. My Endo appointment is not until September 30th and my current primary is refusing to check thyroid antibodies (see below email). Any suggestions?

I did check with Dr. *****, he feels that at this point we do not have any clinical reason to check thyroid antibodies. He would like you to work on better sleep to address your fatigue, he would be willing to prescribe a sleep aid to help with this. He knows you have been dealing with this for some time, and it seems like a long time to wait for your Endocrinology visit, but not really in the comparison to how long it has been an issue. You will get a very thorough overall endocrine evaluation and Dr. **** will decide what, if any, labs are needed. You do need an order from a provider to get labs done, you cannot request those on your own. Please let me know if you would like to try a sleep aid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your testosterone is low, but not quite at the alarming stage yet. I really think those thyroid antibodies would be enlightening.

Are you corresponding with your general practitioner?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have the $$ - this Thyroid Panel would reveal alot.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/thyroid-tests/panels/ultimate-thyroid-function-panel.aspx



> *What does the test include?*
> 
> 
> Reverse T3
> ...


----------



## cjgrode (Jun 20, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> Your testosterone is low, but not quite at the alarming stage yet. I really think those thyroid antibodies would be enlightening.
> 
> Are you corresponding with your general practitioner?


I have been in contact (see previous post) with my GPs nurse but he doesn't believe there is a clinical reason to check antibodies until I see my Endo.

Also I am 2.5 hours away from the nearest lab to where I could do online testing or I would be more than happy to pay.


----------

